# Another SteveTerry What Is It?



## derekleffew (Aug 11, 2012)

Keeping the momentum going...









(Fairly certain the coin in the pictures is for size comparison only, and has nothing to do with the tool.)


----------



## ScottT (Aug 11, 2012)

Is it a specific type of drill bit?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 11, 2012)

ScottT said:


> Is it a specific type of drill bit?



Nope.

ST


----------



## ejsandstrom (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like a blind hole puller. Insert in hole, push collet down. and use wrench to turn some kind of an insert out.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 11, 2012)

ejsandstrom said:


> Looks like a blind hole puller. Insert in hole, push collet down. and use wrench to turn some kind of an insert out.



Sorry, but no.

ST


----------



## erosing (Aug 11, 2012)

Nut-holding socket driver?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 11, 2012)

I didn't state it, because I hoped it wouldn't need to be said every time, but just in case:

> The intent of this forum is to be educational, directed at students. Unless specifically stated otherwise, professionals should not answer (but may kibbitz) until at least one week from the time of the original post.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 11, 2012)

Arez said:


> Nut-holding socket driver?



No, it is not that.


----------



## zmb (Aug 11, 2012)

Based on the last one, the wire nut wrench, I want to say this one is contraption that a freshly stripped wire inserted into and is spun by a drill prior to crimping to keep all the strands together.


----------



## HiThere (Aug 11, 2012)

looks like a tap extractor


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 12, 2012)

zmb said:


> Based on the last one, the wire nut wrench, I want to say this one is contraption that a freshly stripped wire inserted into and is spun by a drill prior to crimping to keep all the strands together.



No, that's not it.

ST


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 12, 2012)

HiThere said:


> looks like a tap extractor



Yessir! You win!

It's a Walton tap extractor. On of the greatest tools known to humankind. 
Excellent at getting you out of one of the worst "Oh S..." circumstances possible. Without it, you are truly hosed.

See this video to learn how it works:

Walton Tap Extractor 10063 6/32 (6mm) Broken Tap Extractor - YouTube

ST


----------



## HiThere (Aug 12, 2012)

handy as long as the tap needing extracting is big enough to be extracted


----------



## jonliles (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't begin to tell you how many times I have broken a tap and needed to extract it. One time, working on a small steam driven pump, we had no choice but to drill it out. 10 bits later, we retapped to a slightly larger diameter. Normally, it is old engine blocks where I'm trying to chase out the original bolt holes - but that belongs over in the motor head forums.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 13, 2012)

zmb said:


> Based on the last one, the wire nut wrench, I want to say this one is contraption that a freshly stripped wire inserted into and is spun by a drill prior to crimping to keep all the strands together.


You've unknowingly kicked a huge hornet's nest there, zmb. If you watch the video closely, you'll notice he states, "these are UL-Listed connectors, no pre-twisting of the wires is required." Among professional electricians, there's much controvery/debate over whether one should twist before installing nut. One of many threads on the topic (this example is >70 posts): Do you twist your solid wires together before you put them in a wirenut? - Mike Holt's Forum. .


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 13, 2012)

HiThere said:


> handy as long as the tap needing extracting is big enough to be extracted



Actually, a tap that is broken off at or even below the metal surface can be successfully extracted with this device.
That's why it's magic!

ST


----------



## porkchop (Aug 13, 2012)

It even goes beyond that, the electrics support manager for the company I work for (read: my boss's, boss's boss) will yell at you if he sees you twist the strands before crimping as well.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 13, 2012)

The twist or no twist debate for wire nuts and crimp terminals is even worse than the one over wether or not a wire should be tinned before, after or if at all when used with a crimp terminal.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 22, 2012)

Personally I pre-twist some connections and don't to others. I admit that my linesman pliers get more of a workout than many other electricians, but less than some others who twist all connections. You cannot deny that my twisted connections hold better and with 100% holding. One of the conductors is NOT coming out of that wire-nut. Too many times I've had wires just pop right out and into my hand (even LIVE), hence why I tend to twist my more permanent connections.

For crimp terminals I am far less picky about having perfect twist. Depending. However when it comes to tinning I follow the CEC (Canadian Electrical Code)


----------

